# shur-line jumbo roller?



## vango (Dec 20, 2009)

hi- new guy here. i've recently started painting apartments and can't afford a spray rig yet. i'm a "tool guy" and like having the best that i can afford, and now with the painting i'm looking for some guidance from the experts. i've been reading this forum for a few days and tried searching but haven't found anything out about this product. i saw them at lowes and bought a couple to try this week- does anyone have any experience, good or bad, that they can share? 

thanks!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Welcome to PT feel free to go >>here<< and give us an intro about you and your business. 
I have not used a 12" roller i stick with the 9" and 18"'s I know some on here use 14" covers. 
I do use lambsies with a jumbo core of 2-1/4 that puts on some paint. How do you like the covers? Do they shed?


----------



## vango (Dec 20, 2009)

these are actually 9" roller covers. i used one this morning for the first time, and it really put some paint on the wall. shurline says that they cover 80% more and i believe them. drawback is they're really heavy when loaded up. my back is sore now and i'm sure it'll be worse tomorrow morning. the package says it's treated with teflon- it'll be interesting to see if it makes a difference when i clean it tonight.


----------



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

I like the wooster 1/2" superfab 18" coupled with the wooster wideboy roller bucket and the disposable liners (valleyproproducts).........


----------



## vango (Dec 20, 2009)

well like i said before it does put a lot of paint on the wall- but it's really heavy and a b!tch to clean. i didn't have access to a water hose so i had to clean it by hand and it took forever. i think i'll try the wooster.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

salmangeri said:


> I like the wooster 1/2" superfab 18" coupled with the wooster wideboy roller bucket and the disposable liners (valleyproproducts).........


Man I going to check this out it looks really useful.

Ya if you want to get paint on the wall rock out with a 18ner


----------

